# How to drop your levels as low as possible?



## ProFIT (Feb 8, 2013)

I have to go take the tests early next week to see about getting put on the TRT program. I was wondering what are some things I could do to drop my levels as low as I can before that time?


----------



## MaineGuy (Feb 8, 2013)

Inject some Test Prop, leaving enough time for the prop to clear your system


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 8, 2013)

Get really drunk the night before...no joke. And limit youe sleep and don't train for a few dsys.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 8, 2013)

Chop off your nuts.... lol  

I am not sure how true this is, but I've heard stories of guys doing a shot of something like deca a few days before the bloodwork or two shots over a few days to crush any endogenous production.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 8, 2013)

Best is to time your ester to coincide with the blood draw. I had bloods done yesterday. Last shot of cyp was 20 -21 days prior at 100mg. Man I felt like shit last few days leading up to the blood pull. I always come in very low that way .I use a little proviron so I have some androgen to help me through then I cut that 2-3 days prior to doc. Good luck, T.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2013)

Dudcki ure hella funny but it's true add no sex for 2 weeks or chicken choken
Atom gnome nuts are clay and easily reinstalled so hell fn crazy
Turbo ure on the right track. 
Profit keep us posted on a how 2 . Thanks and best a luck..


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 8, 2013)

Iron, you play around with a lot of gnome nads?  Just a little tickle of my boys and I can send my test levels through the roof!

For anyone already on TRT, what do you guys do leading up to a blood draw?  Say, your doc is comfortable keeping your levels a little high but doesn't want anything to look fishy in reports.  

Can you switch esters to something shorter in the weeks leading up to the blood draw to have greater control?  If so, what amount of prop would you use in the weeks leading up to the bloodwork and when would you do the last inject?


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 8, 2013)

No strokin or sex 2 weeks Damn. Can't do it nope nahh.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 8, 2013)

ProFIT said:


> I have to go take the tests early next week to see about getting put on the TRT program. I was wondering what are some things I could do to drop my levels as low as I can before that time?



You need to call and rescheduel, you are to close to blood draw to really effect it. You need mire time.


----------



## Ed17447 (Feb 8, 2013)

thats a tough one bro. 

give the blood samples as late in the day as possible, first thing in the morning test is always at its highest. 

ingestion of glucose is said to lower test as well.. http://www.endo-society.org/media/press/upload/CARONIA_FINAL.pdf


I guess you could always smoke a carton of cigs before going in


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 9, 2013)

dudcki, I have been off any aas for quite a while now and stopped taking the rips at the beginning of the week after speaking with BLMD about setting up an appt.

Thanks for the link Ed I will look into that because they wanted me fasted for at least 8 hours before the test. Do you think if I ran with that that they would notice I did not fast?

IB, I may be way off here but I thought it was best to have as much sex as possible to help lower you testosterone?

Thanks guys keep the ideas coming


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 9, 2013)

Well cigs or booze won't do it at least not quickly. Hard liquor used infrequently has been shown to increase test levels checeked  within hours after ingestion. 
Could keep your nut temp elevated for a few days. That does decrease sperm and test production. Not sure how you'd go about it though. T


----------



## snoopy (Feb 9, 2013)

some good advice i'm 59 and looking to hrt


----------



## K1 (Feb 9, 2013)

ProFIT said:


> IB, I may be way off here but I thought it was best to have as much sex as possible to help lower you testosterone?



I have heard mixed reviews on ejaculation effecting testosterone levels...Some studies say that it does for a short period of time, others say it has not effect?!


----------



## Ed17447 (Feb 9, 2013)

ProFIT said:


> dudcki, I have been off any aas for quite a while now and stopped taking the rips at the beginning of the week after speaking with BLMD about setting up an appt.
> 
> Thanks for the link Ed I will look into that because they wanted me fasted for at least 8 hours before the test. Do you think if I ran with that that they would notice I did not fast?
> 
> ...




I don't they think they can tell if you didn't fast, but what it will do is affect your cholesterol, blood sugar, and insulin readings. And I too have heard mixed reviews on ejaculation to lower test. I'm with you, I would think it would lower it but not positive.


----------



## Victory (Feb 9, 2013)

Ed17447 said:


> I don't they think they can tell if you didn't fast, but what it will do is affect your cholesterol, blood sugar, and insulin readings.



Yes I wouldn't suggest gorging before going in as that may hurt you more.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 9, 2013)

I would reschedule and give your self time to prepare.  When I had my first serum test blood test done by my doc for trt, I came off the 250g test enanthate I was cruising on, and waited two and a half weeks to get blood drawn, and my serum test level was 198.  I am now on prescription trt.  

If you ran some test for a while, then stopped a couple weeks prior to blood draw, you should come in really low.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 10, 2013)

Well it makes sense.more sex you have more natural test is going to be produced unless it has been knocked out cold by AAS use...so vice versa if you dont eject then no reason body should start production.. heard hot tubs are good as turbo says. Thanks for being test gerbil for all our advice..


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 10, 2013)

I know I was always careful about keeping the junk cool in my natty days.
I think it helped. I do know for guys trying to conceive they suggest icing 
the balls. Ok now you natty guys don't get all freaky on us with ice packs now. 
LOL.. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 10, 2013)

So turbos saying to wear a heated cup thong to drop test levels for an upcoming trt test. Battery powered is best so you can travel.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 13, 2013)

Testing went well today and they said I look like a perfect candidate for the TRT program. Will know for sure in a week when they get back to me. Fingers crossed:goodnews:


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 13, 2013)

Good for you Profit! Always nice to have a script to keep the body working in top form.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2013)

Ure in profit! Welcome to the old man club.lol. that good candidate wording is code for hell yeah you can let us process the paperwork for the state.


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 13, 2013)

You should've asked for your labs, they should have told you.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 13, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ure in profit! Welcome to the old man club.lol. that good candidate wording is code for hell yeah you can let us process the paperwork for the state.



You don't necessarily have to be an old man on TRT...some endocrine deficiencies can make TRT a lifetime requirement from a young age.


----------



## Ed17447 (Feb 13, 2013)

ProFIT said:


> Testing went well today and they said I look like a perfect candidate for the TRT program. Will know for sure in a week when they get back to me. Fingers crossed:goodnews:




they want your business, so I'm sure you'll be ok. grats!! and welcome to the club..


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 13, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> You should've asked for your labs, they should have told you.



She was sending them out yesterday afternoon and said she would give me copies once they came in. I was only there for 15-20 minutes, answered some questions, they drew the blood and took some other tests and I left.

I will post up the numbers once she gets them back to me.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks atom
Ill quit the Geratol and shed a depends..but I hear ya


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 17, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Get really drunk the night before...no joke. And limit youe sleep and don't train for a few dsys.



Yup and don't eat any fats the day before


----------



## odin (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes make sure to let us know what the verdict is.


----------



## JuicedMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

Whats the verdict bro?


----------



## cardealer (Apr 19, 2013)

In future drop test 4-5 weeks out and use tren,mast,or primo these don't effect test levels


----------



## Austinite (May 11, 2013)

A low dose of deca will do this. However, I think the bigger question is why would you _want _to be on TRT if there is no need for it?


----------



## ProFIT (Jul 4, 2013)

Austinite said:


> I think the bigger question is why would you _want _to be on TRT if there is no need for it?



When you have played this game long enough you prefer to have that piece of paper stating that you are legal


----------



## Cornedbeefhash (Jul 7, 2013)

ProFIT said:


> When you have played this game long enough you prefer to have that piece of paper stating that you are legal



Seems pointless to me. My doctor has me on TRT. I get 200 mg of Test Cypionate per week. This brings my test levels up to NORMAL range. I can get only enough Test Cyp to fulfill my 200mg per week. It's still illegal for me to purchase or possess any Test from a UGL or through the mail. Trying to cheat the system just to say that you're on TRT seems ridiculous...just my two cents. If you want to run a cycle, then run a cycle. TRT is for therapeutic use not bodybuilding.


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 11, 2013)

Each oerson has their own reasons on y they choose that route and who give a shit about what anyone else thnks or their 2cents u and only u have to deal w it and if its a piece of paper that gives u piece of mind then right on brotha run w it and come back n let us knw if u made it.... My 2 cents


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey fellas this is my first post on this board. As far as why someone would want to lower test levels low enough to be on trt I can say that for me personally it is the only way that the wife will go for any form of gear. It would keep her happy and I would be able to gear up.


----------



## distributer1134 (Jul 22, 2013)

I ran a high dose of test e.....1mg for few weeks and then cut it cold turkey. drew blood about 2 weeks after.


----------



## odin (Aug 6, 2013)

txpipeliner88 said:


> Hey fellas this is my first post on this board. As far as why someone would want to lower test levels low enough to be on trt I can say that for me personally it is the only way that the wife will go for any form of gear. It would keep her happy and I would be able to gear up.



Got on trt for the same reason


----------



## JUSTBASSIN (Nov 23, 2013)

Before each test my doctor will give me the script first and say, see me in 30-60 days and have blood work done.  I make sure I take  my last shot 20-25 days to be sure.  because the14 day does not always stand true,  Our bodies are all not the same and test levels could be faster or slower depending on your body


----------



## kubes (Nov 23, 2013)

JUSTBASSIN said:


> Before each test my doctor will give me the script first and say, see me in 30-60 days and have blood work done.  I make sure I take  my last shot 20-25 days to be sure.  because the14 day does not always stand true,  Our bodies are all not the same and test levels could be faster or slower depending on your body



This is right... Everyone is different after 14 days i hit rock bottom! If i waited 20 to 25 days my levels would be almost undetectable


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 23, 2013)

JUSTBASSIN said:


> Before each test my doctor will give me the script first and say, see me in 30-60 days and have blood work done.  I make sure I take  my last shot 20-25 days to be sure.  because the14 day does not always stand true,  Our bodies are all not the same and test levels could be faster or slower depending on your body



Hold it ..in order to get the first script to your "system" dont u come totally clean at least 60 days to even get the script?  But then again im confused because the next test in 60 days will show a rise but the focus is to stay within the ranges so you get more .


----------



## kubes (Nov 23, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hold it ..in order to get the first script to your "system" dont u come totally clean at least 60 days to even get the script?  But then again im confused because the next test in 60 days will show a rise but the focus is to stay within the ranges so you get more .



That would be the best way to get an accurate reading


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah worked for me...im below 100..lol.


----------



## kubes (Nov 23, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah worked for me...im below 100..lol.



Yikes you must have felt terrible


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 24, 2013)

jacked391 said:


> No strokin or sex 2 weeks Damn. Can't do it nope nahh.




I can't go more than a few days


----------



## Thunder46 (Nov 25, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah worked for me...im below 100..lol.



Same here Ironbuilt did a 16 week cycle came off no pct cause I knew I had a blood test coming up and wanted my doc to put me on trt. Tested below 100


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Apr 10, 2014)

So, I'm going to leave some tests now for trt.
Any news about a good way to lower my testosterone levels?

I will leave bloodtest in about a week.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 18, 2014)

What Thunder said. Worked for me. Get tested 3 weeks post cycle


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Apr 18, 2014)

I've read that Ostarine does the work! 
I'm gona give it a try!


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 9, 2014)

Got a apt with doc in a month. Kinda scared to use long acting esters this close to apt to drop levels. You guys think if I run test suspension for the next week then stop for the next 3 weeks I'll be good with blood test?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 1, 2014)

Natty test susp daily for a week?  And how much prior and what esters ,    let start the thread over. Lol  but standard dose say 500 cyp week stop cold turkey youll be lower than normal   ..is this for possible trt from dr?   Did u make the cyp or buy. ..lol ..just chekn. ..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 5, 2014)

Well answer the dam question natty. Lol


----------



## silverback66 (Sep 6, 2014)

(not advice just what I believe caused me to be low) 

4 week cycle of Epistane then cold turkey had me low! Relatively cheap pro-hormone..  Have to deal with the possible liver damage but I believe epi isn't too toxic..


----------



## madmuscle25 (Sep 8, 2014)

100 mg of NPP seven days prior to test had me at 12. My jaw dropped when they called and told me, was only expecting like a 30% reduction from what I'd read lol.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Apr 11, 2015)

25mg ostarine ed for 14 days gave me 3 nmol testosterone after 3 days.
So it really shuts you down!
Good to know for you guys who wants to leave tests for trt


----------



## ProFIT (Apr 13, 2015)

A lot of good ideas in this thread! Good to see it still going.


----------



## Manticore (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm just curious how you guys get a doctor to believe you need TRT if you are overly muscular.  Don't they get suspicious?  If I walked in there with crashed test levels the doctor would just KNOW by looking at me.  I mean they have to question..."how did he get so big with next to no natural test production?  This guy has to be juicing."


----------

